# If God exists....



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 5, 2008)

This may be entirely apocryphal, but it does make a point about standing up for our faith.

[video=youtube;AVi9n7NOIko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVi9n7NOIko[/video]


----------



## Hippo (Jul 5, 2008)

The conclusions are sound but the method of getting there is a bit suspect, we should be careful of supporting the Gospel by what is almost certainly a myth.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 5, 2008)

Hippo said:


> The conclusions are sound but the method of getting there is a bit suspect, we should be careful of supporting the Gospel by what is almost certainly a myth.



Agreed. It does seem incredible that in 20 years of 300+ classes of students that not one person had stood up before. Yet I was struck by the question of whether or not I would stand up in a similar situation. I hope that when the time comes, I will stand gladly.

Put this one down in the "Food for Thought" category.


----------



## Confessor (Jul 7, 2008)

I was expecting a "You shall not test the Lord your God," not an unbroken piece of chalk. I guess that adds to the mythical nature of the story.


----------

